# Czech couple sentenced to ten years for diabetes child's death



## Northerner (May 21, 2015)

Hradec Kralove, East Bohemia, May 20 (CTK) - The Regional Court gave Wednesday a ten-year prison sentence to a couple who did not administer prescribed insulin to a diabetes child and so caused its death at the age of six in 2013.

The mother and her common-law husband were sentenced to 15 years in prison last June, but the High Court abolished the verdict and returned the case to Hradec Kralove.

According to the file, the couple were decreasing insulin doses and eventually ceased to administer the drug to the boy at variance with doctors' instructions.

http://praguemonitor.com/2015/05/21/czech-couple-sentenced-ten-years-diabetes-childs-death



> They told the court that they do not feel any guilt



They were lucky to get only 10 years, imagine the suffering the poor child must have endured during its short life


----------



## Redkite (May 21, 2015)

Poor little soul .  How can there be such stupidity in a modern-day European country?


----------

